# Frog Mouth Open



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Just wondering what my new little Azureus is doing? I've done plenty of homework before I got my dart frogs and I have many years experience with Reptiles (I know they are not the same, but figured it doesn't hurt)

This is the first time I have seen this with dart frogs in person. I'm pretty sure the little frog is shedding, but I would like to have other members opinions. I attached the best picture I could get.

Also, my temps in the viv are a steady 73 during the day and are allowed to drop to 68 at night. Humidity is a steady 90%. I don't think it has anything to do with heat because the temp is fine. I set this viv up 3 months ago so it could cycle for a long time and it is seeded with springtails and dwarf purple isopods.

I did just receive my new Azureus this morning and I'm hoping the little frog is just shedding. They are about 3 months out of the water.

Thanks for any help.










*Sorry, camera setting was on scenery and gave it a yellow tint for some reason.*


Tyler

KCCO


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Frogs don't shed like reptiles.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

LoganR said:


> Frogs don't shed like reptiles.


I was under the assumption that they shed, maybe not like a reptile does in one perfect piece, but they do shed when they grow.

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Correct, it doesn't look like a reptile shed at all, and it is usually eaten. Maybe what you are seeing is that.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

LoganR said:


> Frogs don't shed like reptiles.


Both is this not helpful to Tyler, but could also cause him a lot of concern. If you're bothering to respond please give a little more info. 

Tyler,
Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think there's a problem. I've seen most of my frogs eating their skin of sorts. I know it's not shedding but whatever it is they seem do it once in a while. If there's a sort of film like substance being eaten then they're okay. It sounds like your temps are good, but if they keep doing it check your temps again it could be overheating. Frogs to weird stuff from time to time. 
Jake


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Check out this post: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/26994-do-dart-frogs-shed.html

Sorry if I didn't follow up with more info quickly enough for your standards Jakemestre, it has been a long day.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

jakemestre said:


> Both is this not helpful to Tyler, but could also cause him a lot of concern. If you're bothering to respond please give a little more info.
> 
> Tyler,
> Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think there's a problem. I've seen most of my frogs eating their skin of sorts. I know it's not shedding but whatever it is they seem do it once in a while. If there's a sort of film like substance being eaten then they're okay. It sounds like your temps are good, but if they keep doing it check your temps again it could be overheating. Frogs to weird stuff from time to time.
> Jake


Jake,

Thank you for the reply. I am a bit of a worrier and I always check on all my frogs and animals everyday, two to three times. I'll keep an eye on the temps and make sure it is not overheating at all. I have an exo terra temp/humidity digital gauge(not the best), but I also check my temps with a IR Temp gun to be sure on the temps.

Thanks for reassuring me and I will keep an eye on these guys very closely for the next couple of days.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

LoganR said:


> Check out this post: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/26994-do-dart-frogs-shed.html
> 
> Sorry if I didn't follow up with more info quickly enough for your standards Jakemestre, it has been a long day.


Thanks for the link and no worries about the reply from before. I'm glad both of you replied and are willing to share your knowledge and experience with me.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok my frogs shed every day. Morning for my darts and evening for my tree frogs. 

Videos:

tincs





tree frogs





Oh and one of my Sip. I tried to get it from beginning to end. I got most of it and that lasted 6 1/2 min.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> Ok my frogs shed every day. Morning for my darts and evening for my tree frogs.
> 
> Videos:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the videos!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You are welcome! Thank you for giving me the opportunity to show off my babies


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Check your humidity. When my humidity has temporarily dropped for a day or so due to some unforeseen circumstance I have seen frogs "shed" a few days later. Generally they sit in the water dish and do it. Humidity should be 80 percent minimum.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just noticed you say the humidity is 90, but the substrate leaves in the pic look pretty dry, so I'd doublecheck the device your using to measure it.

There should also be condensation on inside of glass in the mornings and possibly even through the day IMO.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

My humidity is good, the pic was taken with the two front doors of my exo Terra viv open so that's why you don't see the condenstation. It was also taken before I misted the tank that night. Checked on the little frog this morning and seems to be back to normal. Thanks for the replies.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

Glad it is looking fine. 

When I first read your post, I thought you were afraid you were having a bad shed, like many reptiles have. Having kept various geckos, boids, and colubrids for years, I know how bad that can be - it can indicate bad substrate, bad humidity, or even parasites. I've spent time soaking and removing a bad shed from a snake - and they are not exactly in the best mood when that happens. Thus my reply about them not shedding in the same manner.

Once you have your frog in a set-up with hiding spots, you might never, or only rarely, see it shed. Mine tend to do it before the emerge for the day. 

For videos of even more noticible frog sheds, check out youtube videos of African Clawed Frogs shedding.

shedding clawed frog - YouTube


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, I too have dealt with snakes and other reptiles that have had problems shedding and arent too happy about a human trying to help.

Before I moved to MA I worked for a reptile breeder in South Florida. Mind you, I managed and updated the website, but from time to time I helped with the herps in need. 

My frogs arrived yesterday and are still going to take some time to get acclimated and comfortable. I'm just going to keep a close eye on them like I do all my animals.

Thanks! 

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, now the little frog is back to doing the same thing with its mouth open. 

I saw it eat about three ff just fine this morning, but I really have no clue why the little frog is doing this. 

Temps are good at 73 and the humidity is above 90 at all times. When he hops around and stuff his mouth is closed just fine. I thought maybe there as something wrong with his jaw, but it looks normal when closed and open. I also was able to use a flash light while his mouth was open to peer in. I didn't see anything in there.

I dust all my ff with Repashy Calcium plus (every time) and vitamin a plus (every two weeks). This guy is still very small and only 3 months out of the water. Maybe it has a vitamin deficiency and will clear up on its own?

Should I consider taking it to a vet if it keeps happening?

I'm very worried for the frog.

Thanks for any help.

Kind Regards,


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Would it be possible to get a short video of him doing that?

eta: I wonder if he has a little piece of something stuck in there.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> Would it be possible to get a short video of him doing that?
> 
> eta: I wonder if he has a little piece of something stuck in there.


I will do my best to get a video throughout today. I did manage to use a flashlight while his mouth was open and did not see any kind of foreign object in it.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

frogface said:


> Would it be possible to get a short video of him doing that?
> 
> eta: I wonder if he has a little piece of something stuck in there.


Ok, I got the best video that I could of the frog with its mouth open.

Here it is:


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

I was also able to get an up close shot of this frog today.



He is pretty skinny compared to the other frogs, I'll have to keep a real close eye on it. Like I said before I saw it eat a couple ff this morning and it is very active.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Maybe I should put this little guy in his own little temp container until I figure out what is going on with him? This way I might be able to keep a closer eye on him and his eating.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok wow, that is strange. It doesn't even look like he's trying to get anything out or down his gullet. Does he ever close it or just stand around with it gaping open like that?

Is he able to eat? Maybe it's a good idea to isolate him for now. 

You mentioned a vet. Do you have an exotic vet available? If it was me, I would take him to a vet. He does not seem to be behaving normally, at all.


----------

